# Uintas Trial Lake 10-2-2010



## Leemun (Feb 20, 2008)

Wonderful day with son & son-in-law to be. We caught them on every type of lure or bait except white-colored dry flies. I personally caught tigers, bows, brooks, albinos, and my first ever Arctic grayling. The lake is now completely drained, but still good water in deep holes. Mud everywhere, and slick too. We did catch and release most of the day, then decided to have a fish fry, so we did a little meat fishing toward the end.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Got up today (10-3) and Friday. Fish were on fire 8). I Take fish a couple of times a year and today was the day 3 -13" tigers in 15 minutes...missed a ton more including a hog 18-20" (My God the mud is [email protected]!!!!) Got a cutty to add to the brook,tiger,rainbow& grayling for that lake and drainage!! Winter is coming on..fish'em now or see ya in June  ....olive oil, dill & lemon............yup


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Woot! Looks like good times!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome, gentlemen.


----------



## Leemun (Feb 20, 2008)

What a fish fry we did have! Actually, Aaron stuffed them with some secret herbal combination, wrapped in foil, and cooked slowly on the gas grill. Absolutely beautiful presentation, meat falling off the bones. Six people and still had leftovers. I'm usually a catch and release guy, but this was some worthwhile meat fishing.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Great report. Looks like alot of fun. Can't wait for the hard deck. Come on ice!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like good duty Leemun ....thanks for post'in up, and thanks for the report !!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Got up to trial one more time 10-15, lit 'em up with a caddis (elk hair) got 20 fish in 90 minutes. I count LDR's :O•-: ) May sneak up ther one more time there is a huge brookie i've missed, a couple o' pounds at least.


----------

